# -- Pepsi or Coke --



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

Which do you like more? I prefer Pepsi.. it has a sweeter taste. But Coke isn't bad. :cup


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Pepsi


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

Pepsi!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I voted for Pepsi, but it's not like I ever drink it. I drink generic diet cola from either Aldi or Walmart. It tastes just as good as diet Pepsi and is a lot cheaper.

Diet Coke tastes like crap (they used to use the slogan "Just for the taste of it" till they realized nobody would drink that garbage for the taste).


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Whichever caffeine-free, diet one is on sale that week.....


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Pepsi, coke tastes too plain. I hate how most restuarants have coke instead of pepsi.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

Pepsi


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

Pepsi for me, but I usually don't drink cola.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

coke


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_coke..._


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

There's no "they taste the same to me" option. I picked Pepsi because I like Pepsi twist.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I like Pepsi. Coke is good, i usualy drink Diet Vanilla Coke, but Pepsi is great, i love it


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't drink soda.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

pepsi


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

coke


----------



## GIJOE290 (Nov 8, 2004)

Classic _*Coca-Cola*_, BABY! :boogie :evil :boogie


----------



## UglyFreak (Nov 9, 2004)

Coke


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

Coke tastes sweeter to me...Pepsi is more watered down in my opinion


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Coke! I got me a can right now.


----------



## Frankie Mac (Aug 29, 2004)

When I was a kid I loved coke, but now I'm allergic. I'm gonna still go with the good ol' coke


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I like 'em both. I used to have a major soda addiction and I liked to switch off between buying Coke and Pepsi because I'd get sick of it if I drank either one for too long. 

On the other hand, Diet Coke is the most disgusting soda to ever exist! Diet Pepsi is not too bad for a diet soda.

But I don't have these problems since I quit soda altogether like a year ago. My teeth are thankful.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Pepsi even though I dont usually drink sodas.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

coke, because it has a more refined taste than pepsi... i like the lemony aftertaste. pepsi has a sickeningly sweet taste. it's too strong, yet at the same time, too bland. it's just sugar water.


----------



## ShafferNY (Nov 11, 2003)

Pepsi. 

Coke always tastes to sweet to me, especially if it's not diet.


----------



## soundgardener76 (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't like Coke or Pepsi...although Coke's not too bad with a little rum. :lol

I generally drink tea (hot or iced), but I do enjoy the occasional Dr. Pepper.


----------



## It Dies Today (Feb 2, 2005)

Coke Coke Coke always coke


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

I gave up regular soda ( pop ) a long time ago. Of the diet sodas, I prefer Pepsi but I like them both.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Coke tastes like it has less sugar.


----------



## breydonlee (Aug 30, 2004)

I love diet coke, used to drink several litres a day but now cut back to one 600 ml bottle. I find normal coke too sweet. I also like diet coke with lime, as well as with vanilla


----------



## loridee (Feb 1, 2005)

Coca COla CLassic!!! 

Pepsi, for some reason, has a styrofoam-like taste to it. Leaves a bad aftertaste. :spit


----------



## Xothandir (Jan 23, 2005)

I like Coke better :b


----------



## lyn01 (Apr 8, 2004)

Coke for me


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

pepsi, but i don't drink sodas too often


----------



## Sweetpea (Nov 28, 2003)

Gumaro said:


> i cant believe pepsi is winning


aha! It's not now. :banana


----------



## mysticalzoe (Apr 25, 2005)

I like both, there is no taste difference in them, people think there is because of the media playing it in our heads how pepsi is better or how coke is better, it's all in your heads actually. So i would have to say both!


----------



## breydonlee (Aug 30, 2004)

I don't think it is just in my head. I dont take alot of notice of advertising. I have personally tasted both and prefer coke better. I dont even like normal coke I drink the diet coke variety as normal coke is too sweet.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

My mom trained me from an early age to like Pepsi, so that's usually it for me.

I don't think there's a whole lot of difference between the two, actually.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Pepsi


----------



## trollioso (May 22, 2005)

*depends*

if its plain, I like pepsi. But I like coke mixed with captain


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

After consuming large quantities of pepsi (it had to be pepsi because my college does not offer any coke products) I have come to the conclusion that pepsi has a cherry aftertaste.

Coke has the lemon aftertaste while pepsi had the cherry aftertaste.


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Coke


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Coke. Pepsi is too sweet. Not that I really drink soda.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Pepsi. 

I loved New Coke though. Regular Coke isn't that great.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Coke even tho my gf would swear by Pepsi


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

Coke. Pepsi is too sweet.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

both suck. Diet Dr. Pepper~ :yay


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Pepsi all the way. Lately, I noticed Coke has been tasting strange, as if it's tainted with something. They either changed the recipe (again) or maybe my grocery store got a bad shipment. Pepsi has been more reliable in quality these years.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The taste of any soda depends on where it is bottled. Even using the same syrup it tastes different depending on the local water being used. If the bottling plant is using heavily chlorinated city water there is a definite chlorine taste. 

Personally I prefer Pepsi over Coke.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

As strange as it may sound, I rarely drink any kind of soda/pop/whatever you happen to call it. I don't really even notice a big difference between Pepsi and Coke.

I guess I'd go with Pepsi. For some reason it stands out as being better. :stu


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Coke


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Both..sometimes coke tastes better and sometimes pepsi...


----------



## VoxPop (Nov 9, 2003)

diet Pepsi


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Pepsi with pizza, coke with rum


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't like either one, I'm a Dr. Pepper addict.


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Pepsi because I can't tell the difference between the two, so I just get pepsi because I think the bottles look better.


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

I don't like either of them.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I prefer Pepsi, but I buy what ever 24 cube is on Sale at Meijer, this week Coke, $3.96.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Amocholes said:


> The taste of any soda depends on where it is bottled. Even using the same syrup it tastes different depending on the local water being used. If the bottling plant is using heavily chlorinated city water there is a definite chlorine taste.


That explains everything! Thanks for the info.

Looks like Andy Warhol was wrong about Coke being the same for everyone in America. :sigh


----------

